

Announcing the winners of 'Reddit Donate' - MilnerRoute
http://www.redditblog.com/2015/02/announcing-winners-of-reddit-donate.html

======
Igglyboo
Surprised to see the amount of hate in the reddit comments. A lot of "this
charity deserves it more than this charity" going on.

~~~
ivraatiems
I'm not surprised, and to be honest, I kinda understand it. But more than
that... money is a limited resource and it ought to go to the places it can do
the most good, not the places the Internet thinks are coolest. I think these
charities were chosen because they push agendas (some I support, some I don't)
that Reddit's users like. I don't think that's a good way to pick charitable
causes.

I'll never argue with Reddit's right to donate to whomever it likes, but I do
feel disappointed in what the choices ended up being, and I find myself
wishing I'd been aware of and participated in the selection, even if it
would've been in a small way.

